# Ex police Charger as an Uber?



## DEAD-TIME (Feb 7, 2020)

So I'm a fan of anything Mopar, drag raced a lot in my youth and still have my Cuda and Super Bee in the garage. So I'm thinking....and yes it hurts when I think. Hey why not get a fleet vehicle Charger? Durable, 4 wheel drive, cheap, Hemi V8, durable interior relatively cheap. What you guys think?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

DEAD-TIME said:


> So I'm a fan of anything Mopar, drag raced a lot in my youth and still have my Cuda and Super Bee in the garage. So I'm thinking....and yes it hurts when I think. Hey why not get a fleet vehicle Charger? Durable, 4 wheel drive, cheap, Hemi V8, durable interior relatively cheap. What you guys think?


Why not? I heard it gets around 15mpg? Still doable on UberEatsz


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm my area the back seats of cops cars are a solid plastic insert, like after market shower inserts for the home. Police cars are heavily abused. I'm guessing you'll have repairs coming up sooner than anticipated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DEAD-TIME said:


> So I'm a fan of anything Mopar, drag raced a lot in my youth and still have my Cuda and Super Bee in the garage. So I'm thinking....and yes it hurts when I think. Hey why not get a fleet vehicle Charger? Durable, 4 wheel drive, cheap, Hemi V8, durable interior relatively cheap. What you guys think?


DODGE + OVER 100,000 MILES
= WHAT KIND OF MOTOR WILL YOU REPLACE THE HEMI WITH IN 2 MONTHS ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

On the surface, it sounds like a high mileage, high maintenance, low fuel economy option. I don’t know if police cruisers are retired from service at a time when the cars are doing well, but I am guessing a police cruiser is typically pretty spent after a few years in service.

I understand the appeal but I would even guess a non-police Charger is a better option, if more expensive initially.

If you want real advice, probably ask a police officer or Dodge mechanic what they think of their cars beyond the halfway mark of their service life.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Ask yourself what an average Charger buyer looks like. You want seconds


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

There has to be better options out there. A used privately owned Charger with lower miles is pribably a better choice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Ask yourself what an average Charger buyer looks like. You want seconds


Chargers have a bad rep.
Dodge has a bad rep.
Dodge mini van would earn more.
Till it broke down.

You never see an x police charger with over150,000 miles.
Ford Crown vics . . . over 200,000
Transmission number 3.

Head gaskets. Over heating problems. Locked motors. Low compression. Always something wrong with them. Steering racks are over $2,000.00
A.B.S. problems. Airbags deploy for no reason.

Plague cars.

Get an x police Durango with 318 v8.
If you like Dodge.
You can get over 200,000 miles out of those.

I picked up an 06 Dodge stratus
V-6 ( the problem v 6)
You have to drop motor off motor mounts to change back bank spark plugs !
Luckily motor was fine.
90,000 miles. $700.00
Excellent shape.
Went home with same detective every night.

Chargers are plagued.

Now i have an 08 impala police 3.9.
Great Car ! 140 mph 1/2 the engine cuts off.
Gets 30 [email protected] 80 m.p.h. cruising.



Classical Telecaster said:


> There has to be better options out there. A used privately owned Charger with lower miles is pribably a better choice.


With the V-6.
Plenty fast enough for Uber.
The V-6 lasts longer than the V-8 in that car.

Just as soon get the Dodge 300 with a V-6.
Better mileage and back seat room.
31 mpg hwy.
( Holdover design from when Daimler owned them .before FIAT)

The Charger back seat is cramped.
Fine for PRISONERS.
Not good for Uber.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

DEAD-TIME said:


> still have my Cuda and Super Bee in the garage.


Got any pictures?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ex police Charger?? Isn't that what the Blues Brothers drove? I hear they're pretty sturdy. Cop engine. Cop suspension. Cop tires. Should make a fine UberMobile.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

That was Dodge Monaco


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Ex police Charger?? Isn't that what the Blues Brothers drove? I hear they're pretty sturdy. Cop engine. Cop suspension. Cop tires. Should make a fine UberMobile.


That was a 1974 440 Magnum Dodge Monaco.

They were fast.

There was a Rumor that a Local " Ace"( La. State troopers got a Lightening bolt decal for every recovered stolen car. A bolt with state emblem for every5. This guy had 26. And lived in a Motel.
Anyway, rumor was he had Nitrous installed, along with custom engine work he paid for)

I had a 350 4 bolt main tricked out from factory.
Very hard to catch. My ride would beat vettes( stock)

I would buy a Surplus Holden Chevy Caprice with v-8. Good for 150 mph & handles well.
355 h.p. bone stock.
( the v-6 Holden has 147 mph top speed.301 h.p.
0-60 in 7.9 sec. Much more fuel economical)

My Impalla is rated 150.
It handles curves excellently. No roll or sway.
It stops well.
It cruises on 3 cylinders @80 m.p.h. and gets 30 m.p.g.!
Cost $2,300.00 with 90,000 miles.
0-60 @ 7.67 sec.

I keep imagining it wearing the supercharger off my pontiac 3.8 . . . too much work.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Do you want to make money or do you want another mopar?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The back seats on patrol police vehicles would be a big problem because they're not "normal" seats. The rideshare inspectors will decline your car.



Classical Telecaster said:


> There has to be better options out there. A used privately owned Charger with lower miles is pribably a better choice.


Agree


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Chargers have bad MPG and the rear seats are made of plastic and are uncomfortable 
I would look for a Prius instead


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

What plastic?


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

I would personally *never* RS drive in anything other than a Prius! Gen3 or newer!

Whole point is maximizing profits while minimizing your (fuel) expenditures!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Maybe a dodge Dart will scratch the mopar itch while still turning a profit.


----------

